# New! Yamaha YSP-4100



## imabanana

Engadget just picked up the Japanese release of the YSP-4100 .


Glad to see 4 HDMI inputs (vs 2 on the YSP-4000)! A tad taller than the YSP-4000. A matching wireless subwoofer, wireless iPhone compatible dock, a piece of furniture for it almost exactly like the one I had custom built for my YSP-4000 two years ago, and a few other new things.


Lots of improvements!


----------



## Pete C

AT LAST!! Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD, and DTS-HD Master Audio...thank you Yamaha!!!


----------



## fivepoint

I would love to hear some direct comparisons between the ysp-4100 and ysp-4000 as far as features go, as well as some projections on the price of the 4100 and how fast/aggressively we'll see the prices of the 4000 fall.


Thanks everyone!


----------



## xkilian

The Japanese news release contains a diagram which seems to imply that the system would support the addition of wireless rear or angled speakers a well as a wireless sub. This would be a nice selling point as it adds flexibility if the unit is ever moved around.


+1 For possibility of adding a pair of wireless speakers and sub to get a much more realistic and uniform surround experience.

+1 For the HD audio formats and multichannel LPCM.

+1 for inputs


Nothing else seemed compelling to me personally.


My two concerns:


? I just hope the sound quality is equal or better considering the slimmed down chassis.


? I hope the sticker shock is not too big, as grey market YSP-1100s are available for 800$ and YSP-4000 1050$ (1200$ when specials come up at online authorized resellers) I will cross my fingers that BestBuy gets a sizeable discount going.


Or like in my dreams that they actually sell the products in Canada. Can you believe we still have the YSP-600 and the YSP-3000 listed as the newest fangled devices?! For christmas we will probably get the 4000 as the new product for the next three years... grrr... No bitterness towards Yamaha, nope.


ps. No more envying the cheaper Sony soundbars for their HD sound.. eh eh


I was edging towards a KEF 5-2 + Kube1 + Onkyo SR-507, but now I will probably bide my time until release of the 4100. *sigh* I was within a day of pulling the trigger on it.


xkilian


----------



## sssubhash

I had already placed an order for YSP 4000 (it wasn't available in stock at the Yamaha stores in India). I was expecting to pick it up this week.

Now I am not sure if I should wait till end of Dec-Jan to know if the 4100 is a big improvement over 4000









Nothing in the specs really seem that attractive (over 4000). I am not into Bluray so the new codecs are not really necessary for me. I was planning a wired sub with the 4000, so the idea of a wireless sub is also fancy but not required. And having the extra HDMI Ins while good it is not really a compelling reason.


-Subhash


----------



## jibbyjeep

can't wait....looks awesome.


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sssubhash* /forum/post/17204167
> 
> 
> I had already placed an order for YSP 4000 (it wasn't available in stock at the Yamaha stores in India). I was expecting to pick it up this week.
> 
> Now I am not sure if I should wait till end of Dec-Jan to know if the 4100 is a big improvement over 4000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in the specs really seem that attractive (over 4000). I am not into Bluray so the new codecs are not really necessary for me. I was planning a wired sub with the 4000, so the idea of a wireless sub is also fancy but not required. And having the extra HDMI Ins while good it is not really a compelling reason.
> 
> 
> -Subhash



if it were me, having lived through uprgading form the YSP-1100 to the YSP-4000 only to discover i really didn't gain anything useful (was mainly interested in the HDMI but in the end i had to use an hdmi switch anyhow!) and found it lacking even multi-channel PCM support, I WOULD WAIT.


----------



## grassy

This is exactly what i am looking at for the lounge room. I can match this up with my vsxax10 and i'm in the ball park.







Interesting to know how much this will sell for. Thanks for posting anyway.


----------



## sssubhash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/17204666
> 
> 
> if it were me, having lived through uprgading form the YSP-1100 to the YSP-4000 only to discover i really didn't gain anything useful (was mainly interested in the HDMI but in the end i had to use an hdmi switch anyhow!) and found it lacking even multi-channel PCM support, I WOULD WAIT.



Thanks BenDover. I guess, I have to wait now. If for nothing else at least the prices should drop further on 4000


----------



## frostylou

Tremendous news! But.. am I missing in that Press release

where it says Dolby True and DTS Ma??


----------



## imabanana

Yes. It says "Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio".


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/17207250
> 
> 
> Tremendous news! But.. am I missing in that Press release
> 
> where it says Dolby True and DTS Ma??



Ok, just saw it in the Japanese release. This is

big. I can tell you as I own the 4000 and the

Mitsubishi LCD with sound projector that does Dolby True,

well...this should be VERY worth the wait.


----------



## grassy

For more info go here, its in japanese but you will get a fair idea on what your looking at. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8hNMd6RICM


----------



## davyo

I just watched the YouTube video and I swear I can speak Japanese now.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## Jithtproject

I was waiting for this for long long time. I did not want 4000 without dtshd & dolby true.


----------



## Jithtproject

When do you think, this will hit US market? Around Xmas will be a good time.


----------



## frostylou

Hey all,

Well, this news release has gotten me thinking, if I really do

want to upgrade to the 4100 from my 4000. What is the

main and really only reason I would want to is for the Blu

Ray Hd audio codecs. But, when you think of it, almost all

the labels have now gone to DTS-ma since Sony and Warner Bros switched.

The current YSP can decode the 1.5 dts core that most people

say and in blind testing is indistinguishable from uncompressed.

This article talks a lot about it:

http://www.hemagazine.com/node/Dolby...compressed_PCM 


There is also a very smart guy on the forums

'Filmixer' that does a lot of film mixing that I believe has

sad basically 1.5 and Uncompressed is indistinguishable in

blind tests. I just wonder if that bump 'up'

to DTS -ma, from what one already gets from a blu Ray

disc, would really be "all that".

Hmmm...


----------



## blue comet

I just wonder if that bump 'up'

to DTS -ma, from what one already gets from a blu Ray

disc, would really be "all that".

Hmmm... >>>


Frosty - Especially with a soundbar ...


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blue comet* /forum/post/17214926
> 
> 
> I just wonder if that bump 'up'
> 
> to DTS -ma, from what one already gets from a blu Ray
> 
> disc, would really be "all that".
> 
> Hmmm... >>>
> 
> 
> Frosty - Especially with a soundbar ...



Yeah Blu Comet. And that is another point. These tests

were done on super high end stuff. And the difference between the higher bit rates dolbys and dts to uncompressed were negligable at best. I guess we'll see...


----------



## grassy

hey guys, i spoke with a yamaha rep today and the ysp4100 will definately be out on the market around the end of next month. So definately out before xmas. As for the price, they dont seem to know, but i dont think they will be cheap. Regards grassy


----------



## don.juan

Finally!!!


Let's wait and see the price tag...!


----------



## Pete C

I don't get it...then why is there this big hubub over the CT-100/500 because they can decode uncompressed LPCM?? People were saying that there is no comparison when watching blu-ray over the compressed formats...there are countless posts like this. Now you are saying that DTS-HD MA is of lesser quality than LPCM then? Is Dolby True a lot better but getting no support now? Please clarify, because it would seem to me that the 4100 should destroy the 4000 due to these formats based on all of the conversations I have read around here. If it is true that they are going away from a superior audio codec for Blu-Ray then there would be no point in spending any extra money for hardware that utilizes it.


----------



## BenDover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete C* /forum/post/17217078
> 
> 
> I don't get it...then why is there this big hubub over the CT-100/500 because they can decode uncompressed LPCM?? People were saying that there is no comparison when watching blu-ray over the compressed formats...there are countless posts like this. Now you are saying that DTS-HD MA is of lesser quality than LPCM then? Please clarify, because it would seem to me that the 4100 should destroy the 4000 due to these formats based on all of the conversations I have read around here.



without getting into old format war arguments, i.e., i won't comment on whether the difference from the lossless formats (Dolby True-HD, DTS Master) is discernible over some of the "lesser" lossy formats (Dolby Digital Plus, DTS HR, etc.), i want to answer your less controversial question, uncompressed LPCM (if lossless) is the equivalent of either of Dolby True-HD or DTS Master when the latter two are decoded since the latter two are "lossless" codecs; i.e., when you decode the information, you are left with the original signal, which would be the lossless uncompressed LPCM.


i think i stated that correctly; if not i'm sure i'll be corrected


----------



## Pete C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenDover* /forum/post/17217730
> 
> 
> without getting into old format war arguments, i.e., i won't comment on whether the difference from the lossless formats (Dolby True-HD, DTS Master) is discernible over some of the "lesser" lossy formats (Dolby Digital Plus, DTS HR, etc.), i want to answer your less controversial question, uncompressed LPCM (if lossless) is the equivalent of either of Dolby True-HD or DTS Master when the latter two are decoded since the latter two are "lossless" codecs; i.e., when you decode the information, you are left with the original signal, which would be the lossless uncompressed LPCM.
> 
> 
> i think i stated that correctly; if not i'm sure i'll be corrected



So there _is_ some debate over lossless formats being any better than lossy. Interesting...on those CT-100 threads it would appear that LPCM is overwhelmingly better than the old codecs. People were getting the CT-100 based on this one factor alone (or perhaps the price had much to do with it). Now this argument that tests have shown with high-end equipment that the difference is not that great. I would see no reason to spend extra money on it. However, the wireless rear speakers sound like a killer feature alone. True surround with no wires (except power cords).


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete C* /forum/post/17217078
> 
> 
> I don't get it...then why is there this big hubub over the CT-100/500 because they can decode uncompressed LPCM?? People were saying that there is no comparison when watching blu-ray over the compressed formats...there are countless posts like this. Now you are saying that DTS-HD MA is of lesser quality than LPCM then? Is Dolby True a lot better but getting no support now? Please clarify, because it would seem to me that the 4100 should destroy the 4000 due to these formats based on all of the conversations I have read around here. If it is true that they are going away from a superior audio codec for Blu-Ray then there would be no point in spending any extra money for hardware that utilizes it.



Pete,

There is no question all the HD codecs( PCM, Dolby True, DTS -ma) are fantastic. They DO sound significantly better then a standard Dolby on

a reg DVD and

I believe 'most' people can hear a difference.

My point was that one is getting a high bit rate of 1.5 Mbps core

on any dts- ma blu Ray disc. One should keep in mind when

1. Movie theater DTS came into being it was 1.5 or about

2. Certain laser discs had a 1.5 dts bitrate and Digital Theater tapes had

1.5 DTS . Also certain early DVDs(Ants, Waterworld, Twister).


All of the above was really considered awesome and the

holy Grail for

movie audio and that one coudnt ask for much better.



One now gets that on most blu Ray discs now that Blu Ray has really moved

to DTS ma far more then Dobly True. And my point is that the 1.5mbps has been shown to be 'pretty much' it's full uncompressed equal sound wise.


----------



## Pete C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/17218513
> 
> 
> Pete,
> 
> There is no question all the HD codecs( PCM, Dolby True, DTS -ma) are fantastic. They DO sound significantly better then a standard Dolby on
> 
> a reg DVD and
> 
> I believe 'most' people can hear a difference.
> 
> My point was that one is getting a high bit rate of 1.5 Mbps core
> 
> on any dts- ma blu Ray disc. One should keep in mind when
> 
> 1. Movie theater DTS came into being it was 1.5 or about
> 
> 2. Certain laser discs had a 1.5 dts bitrate and Digital Theater tapes had
> 
> 1.5 DTS . Also certain early DVDs(Ants, Waterworld, Twister).
> 
> 
> All of the above was really considered awesome and the
> 
> holy Grail for
> 
> movie audio and that one coudnt ask for much better.
> 
> 
> 
> One now gets that on most blu Ray discs now that Blu Ray has really moved
> 
> to DTS ma far more then Dobly True. And my point is that the 1.5mbps has been shown to be 'pretty much' it's full uncompressed equal sound wise.



Thanks for the info frostylou. So, to recap...newer Blu-Ray discs now offer not only DTS-MA, but also the standard core DTS track that can be played by a YSP-4000 or any other original DTS compatible receiver. It is this core soundtrack which is arguably no worse than DTS-MA, even though it is lossy. Before the switch to DTS, on many BDs there was only Dolby Digital, LPCM, and Dolby True. If you did not have an LPCM or Dolby True compatible receiver, you were stuck with Dolby Digital, which is clearly inferior. However, the switch to DTS has made the lossy soundtrack almost on par with the lossless. Let me know if I got all that correct.


Based on this info, then, it would only be the 7-channel option on the new 4100 with the addition of 2 rear speakers to give you the full 7.1 that would show a big improvement over the 4000 (assuming no other speaker size or quality enhancements).


----------



## frostylou




Pete C said:


> Thanks for the info frostylou. So, to recap...newer Blu-Ray discs now offer not only DTS-MA, but also the standard core DTS track that can be played by a YSP-4000 or any other original DTS compatible receiver. It is this core soundtrack which is arguably no worse than DTS-MA, even though it is lossy. Before the switch to DTS, on many BDs there was only Dolby Digital, LPCM, and Dolby True. If you did not have an LPCM or Dolby True compatible receiver, you were stuck with Dolby Digital, which is clearly inferior. However, the switch to DTS has made the lossy soundtrack almost on par with the lossless. Let me know if I got all that correct.
> 
> 
> Based on this info, then, it would only be the 7-channel option on the new 4100 with the addition of 2 rear speakers to give you the full 7.1 that would show a big improvement over the 4000 (assuming no other speaker size or quality enhancements).[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, the question remains.. is the Core 1.5 mbps of the DTSma on
> 
> a blu Ray disc that you can get on just a ysp
> 
> 4000 'pretty much' just as good
> 
> as the full uncompresed DTS ma. I have heard many people
> 
> such as 'Film mixer' on these forums and others, including the above
> 
> article that say yes it is.


----------



## Pete C

If the rear is in fact wireless, I wonder why they didn't develop a 2-bar approach rather than 1 bar with 2 rear satellites. I think it would have been awesome to just have the main front bar and a rear surround bar with arrayed mini-drivers like the front. I can't complain though...wireless rears of any sort would be amazing paired with this system.


----------



## Tornini

It looks like it is already available in France, as well as the YSP-5100.

http://www.audioprojection.com/audio...-YSP-4100.html 

http://www.audioprojection.com/audio...-YSP-5100.html 

http://www.ecranlounge.com/pdf/YSP_5100_FICHE.pdf


----------



## grassy

Wow, yamaha do seem to be moving quickly.


----------



## imabanana

Nice links Tornini! I took a guess, and this link also works for the YSP-4100:

http://www.ecranlounge.com/pdf/YSP_4100_FICHE.pdf 


As far as I can tell, the only difference between the YSP-4100 and YSP-5100 is the length and weight!


YSP-4100 length: 40.55" 1030mm

YSP-5100 length: 47.24" 1200mm


YSP-4100 weight: 22.05lbs 10kg

YSP-5100 weight: 24.25lbs 11kg


Oh and of course the price, 1400 Euros vs 1600 Euros.


Maybe different lengths to match different TV sizes?


----------



## Pete C

I also saw the word "option" in the air-wired section for the 4100 vs the 5100.


----------



## Jithtproject

Do you think prices in US will be equivalent to Euro or slightly less?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imabanana* /forum/post/17222509
> 
> 
> Nice links Tornini! I took a guess, and this link also works for the YSP-4100:
> 
> http://www.ecranlounge.com/pdf/YSP_4100_FICHE.pdf
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, the only difference between the YSP-4100 and YSP-5100 is the length and weight!
> 
> 
> YSP-4100 length: 40.55" 1030mm
> 
> YSP-5100 length: 47.24" 1200mm
> 
> 
> YSP-4100 weight: 22.05lbs 10kg
> 
> YSP-5100 weight: 24.25lbs 11kg
> 
> 
> Oh and of course the price, 1400 Euros vs 1600 Euros.
> 
> 
> Maybe different lengths to match different TV sizes?


----------



## Pete C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jithtproject* /forum/post/17231546
> 
> 
> Do you think prices in US will be equivalent to Euro or slightly less?



Less, for sure.


----------



## MUGEN

I'll be replacing my YSP-1 with this that I got way back in 2005. I've been waiting for these features for awhile now to upgrade. It beats spending around $5k on 5 channel Paradigm/Denon receiver set I was looking at before


----------



## grassy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MUGEN* /forum/post/17237639
> 
> 
> I'll be replacing my YSP-1 with this that I got way back in 2005. I've been waiting for these features for awhile now to upgrade. It beats spending around $5k on 5 channel Paradigm/Denon receiver set I was looking at before



Yep, it sure pays to hang back and see what happens.I must have changed my mind a dozen times due to the fact that i seemed to feel the need to have the latest formats.Now i am glad that i waited. Yamaha tend to make some fine audio equipment.I would say you will notice a big difference with this new ysp.


----------



## Jithtproject

I guess I will have to cancel my plan to buy sony 500 & go for Yamaha 4100 or 5100.


----------



## MUGEN

I looked around to find what the 5100 has over the 4100 and all the french AV sites just show it's just a little longer and nothing else. Both are coming out in NOV for europe just like in japan.


Beams from that PDF










Yamaha demonstrating the 4100-silver. Notice the $13k B&W speaker just moved out of the way








http://bbs.newhivi.com/redirect.php?...&goto=lastpost


----------



## huskylord

Well here's hoping the 4100 price isn't too steep, and if it is that it at least starts knocking down the 4000 prices.


----------



## Pete C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MUGEN* /forum/post/17248722
> 
> 
> I looked around to find what the 5100 has over the 4100 and all the french AV sites just show it's just a little longer and nothing else. Both are coming out in NOV for europe just like in japan.
> 
> 
> Beams from that PDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yamaha demonstrating the 4100-silver. Notice the $13k B&W speaker just moved out of the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bbs.newhivi.com/redirect.php?...&goto=lastpost



What the heck? They are using the 2 additional wireless speakers as _side_ speakers and not rears?!? That just makes no sense to me. I have read tons of reviews of YSPs that say the surround can get "almost" to the rear, but still not provide discrete rears in the way a 5.1 system can. Now they deliver a system that gives the option of 2 wireless surround speakers, and they use them for the side, somewhere the YSP can already easily get coverage to. I don't understand this.


----------



## Pete C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/17218513
> 
> 
> Pete,
> 
> There is no question all the HD codecs( PCM, Dolby True, DTS -ma) are fantastic. They DO sound significantly better then a standard Dolby on
> 
> a reg DVD and
> 
> I believe 'most' people can hear a difference.
> 
> My point was that one is getting a high bit rate of 1.5 Mbps core
> 
> on any dts- ma blu Ray disc. One should keep in mind when
> 
> 1. Movie theater DTS came into being it was 1.5 or about
> 
> 2. Certain laser discs had a 1.5 dts bitrate and Digital Theater tapes had
> 
> 1.5 DTS . Also certain early DVDs(Ants, Waterworld, Twister).
> 
> 
> All of the above was really considered awesome and the
> 
> holy Grail for
> 
> movie audio and that one coudnt ask for much better.
> 
> 
> 
> One now gets that on most blu Ray discs now that Blu Ray has really moved
> 
> to DTS ma far more then Dobly True. And my point is that the 1.5mbps has been shown to be 'pretty much' it's full uncompressed equal sound wise.



frostylou, I finally got around to reading that article you posted. It said that even in these perfect rooms with the best gear available, the difference between the old lossy Dolby Digital and the new lossless codecs is barely noticable. That says a lot. Even if you run the bare bones Dolby Digital 5.1 soundtrack you probably will not see a difference between that and Dolby True, according to this. They said that was the biggest surprise of their testing. That held true for both Dolby and DTS:


"The shocker came when we compared the lower 448 kbps Dolby Digital DVD bitrate to the original. There was an audible difference, but it was only ever-so-slightly noticeable (and this is with a high end audio system in an acoustically controlled environment that is so far beyond what typical home theater systems are capable of resolving)."


----------



## Jithtproject




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete C* /forum/post/17265276
> 
> 
> What the heck? They are using the 2 additional wireless speakers as _side_ speakers and not rears?!? That just makes no sense to me. I have read tons of reviews of YSPs that say the surround can get "almost" to the rear, but still not provide discrete rears in the way a 5.1 system can. Now they deliver a system that gives the option of 2 wireless surround speakers, and they use them for the side, somewhere the YSP can already easily get coverage to. I don't understand this.



Can't you use those 2 side speakers as rear speakers? Just a question. ( I mean placementwise).


----------



## MUGEN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete C* /forum/post/17265276
> 
> 
> What the heck? They are using the 2 additional wireless speakers as _side_ speakers and not rears?!? That just makes no sense to me. I have read tons of reviews of YSPs that say the surround can get "almost" to the rear, but still not provide discrete rears in the way a 5.1 system can. Now they deliver a system that gives the option of 2 wireless surround speakers, and they use them for the side, somewhere the YSP can already easily get coverage to. I don't understand this.



From looking at the press release and the YSP-4100 product page I see no optional speakers for it except the sub woofer. All 7 channels are coming from the YSP-4100.



Japanese YSP-4100 manual.
http://www2.yamaha.co.jp/manual/pdf/...YSP-4100_J.pdf


----------



## Pete C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MUGEN* /forum/post/17272750
> 
> 
> From looking at the press release and the YSP-4100 product page I see no optional speakers for it except the sub woofer. All 7 channels are coming from the YSP-4100.
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese YSP-4100 manual.
> http://www2.yamaha.co.jp/manual/pdf/...YSP-4100_J.pdf



Check out the diagram called '5-beam + 2'...you will see speakers 6 and 7 floating there. Those sound sources are separate from the YSP in that diagram, and in the press release there is also mention of an AirWired system.


----------



## MUGEN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pete C* /forum/post/17273422
> 
> 
> Check out the diagram called '5-beam + 2'...you will see speakers 6 and 7 floating there. Those sound sources are separate from the YSP in that diagram, and in the press release there is also mention of an AirWired system.



They only show Airwired as ipod and wireless sub woofer support.


----------



## Pete C

Don't you find that diagram confusing then? Why are audio sources 6 and 7 not coming from the YSP?


----------



## sssubhash

Any launch date / pricing update for US?

I was hoping to see a user review of 4100 before deciding on my next steps.


----------



## huskylord

...and then there's the "do I wait for Black Friday" question


----------



## Pete C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huskylord* /forum/post/17299914
> 
> 
> ...and then there's the "do I wait for Black Friday" question



I don't think you will see too many deals on a unique item like a YSP on black friday.


----------



## huskylord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imabanana* /forum/post/17222509
> 
> 
> Nice links Tornini! I took a guess, and this link also works for the YSP-4100:
> 
> http://www.ecranlounge.com/pdf/YSP_4100_FICHE.pdf
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, the only difference between the YSP-4100 and YSP-5100 is the length and weight!
> 
> 
> YSP-4100 length: 40.55" 1030mm
> 
> YSP-5100 length: 47.24" 1200mm
> 
> 
> YSP-4100 weight: 22.05lbs 10kg
> 
> YSP-5100 weight: 24.25lbs 11kg
> 
> 
> Oh and of course the price, 1400 Euros vs 1600 Euros.
> 
> 
> Maybe different lengths to match different TV sizes?



This place (in France) has them listed for $1300 and $1500 Euro; respectively
http://www.pc-infopratique.com/prix-...100-black.html


----------



## Jithtproject




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huskylord* /forum/post/17301019
> 
> 
> This place (in France) has them listed for $1300 and $1500 Euro; respectively
> http://www.pc-infopratique.com/prix-...100-black.html



How much do they charge for shipping?


----------



## flux73

argh, i hate when companies announce products that don't come out for 3-4 more months.


----------



## foxdie

We do not have any information on that model right.




Best Regards,

The Yamaha Customer Support Team

P.S. Please do not remove the " [ref: " in the Email Subject when replying to this email.


-------------------------------------------------------------------

Digital Sound Projector


Model:

Can you tell me the time frame for the release of the Yamaha YSP-4100 for the United States?


----------



## MUGEN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxdie* /forum/post/17418004
> 
> 
> We do not have any information on that model right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> The Yamaha Customer Support Team
> 
> P.S. Please do not remove the " [ref: " in the Email Subject when replying to this email.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Digital Sound Projector
> 
> 
> Model:
> 
> Can you tell me the time frame for the release of the Yamaha YSP-4100 for the United States?



I got the same answer a month ago


----------



## Jithtproject

Nobody seems to know, when this one is coming to US.


----------



## Chrys7

I just bought the YSP-4000 gonna pair it up with my Sammy pn58b560.

Is the 4000 a good First sound bar...Im a soundbar virgin.


----------



## Jithtproject




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrys7* /forum/post/17486747
> 
> 
> I just bought the YSP-4000 gonna pair it up with my Sammy pn58b560.
> 
> Is the 4000 a good First sound bar...Im a soundbar virgin.



Congratulations. Enjoy.


----------



## Chrys7

Thx shopping for a sub under $500 anyone got suggestions?


----------



## pagla

 http://www.definitivetech.com/produc...d=ProSub%20800 

I am using this one; you may try pro-sub 1000 also.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrys7* /forum/post/17505970
> 
> 
> Thx shopping for a sub under $500 anyone got suggestions?


----------



## Jithtproject

It is almost two months since we heard news about 4100. What is going for USA? Is it because of economy?


----------



## don.juan

On Yamaha's European Web Site:

http://europe.yamaha.com/en/products...?mode=overview


----------



## don.juan

There is also a PDF (Owner's Manual for North America - 5100 - 4100):

http://www2.yamaha.co.jp/manual/pdf/...100_om_en1.pdf


----------



## don.juan

Also the 2009 Winter Catalog (and 2010 included):

http://www.yamaha-hifi.com/kataloge/...er2009_ENG.pdf


----------



## Rstr

Sweet looking forward to some reviews


----------



## MUGEN

Now we can see why the 5100 costs more and is larger, it has 2x1" tweeters. The manual says the 5100 has them only and the images below confirm that. The 5100 can also go as low as 75hz vs 90hz on the 4100. I'll be going with a 5100 when ever that is. My guess is they will show them off at CES with pricing and a release date.


5100
http://data.yamaha.jp/sdb/product/im...97C0_12075.jpg 


4100
http://data.yamaha.jp/sdb/product/im...6F76_12075.jpg


----------



## foxdie

Only difference is the tweeters?

http://europe.yamaha.com/en/products...compare&page=1


----------



## Chrys7

I am using this one; you may try pro-sub 1000 also.[/quote]


Cool i will check it out.


----------



## TaoRiver

This is my first post here but I have been reading for a while. I am about to purchase a Panasonic 42inch V10 and have been looking for a sound system. Thanks to you all, I am set on one of the Yamaha soundbars!

I wondered if you could give me some advice. I try my best to understand all the tecnical stuff but I need a little help with which one to get.


I am looking at the 4000 or 4100 There seems a big price leap so I am not sure it is worth the extra money to get the 4100 for me. I don't have an ipod/iphone.

Is there anyone who could give me a quick overview of the differences? I would really appreciate any help at all. Thank you!!


----------



## dsurkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TaoRiver* /forum/post/17555493
> 
> 
> [snip]I am looking at the 4000 or 4100 There seems a big price leap so I am not sure it is worth the extra money to get the 4100 for me. I don't have an ipod/iphone.
> 
> Is there anyone who could give me a quick overview of the differences? I would really appreciate any help at all. Thank you!!



The 4100 has a better HDMI implementation: more inputs (4 versus 2) and audio support. It also allows the user to expand the system with wireless rear or side speakers, for those interested.


----------



## labyrinth

Any update on a release date yet for US?


----------



## TaoRiver

Thanks Dsurkin!


----------



## TaoRiver

Can anyone recommend where to get the 4000 from? Is it on line only?


----------



## vulcan33

Was thinking about getting the new 4100 but my 58" Panasonic V10 already

has 4 HMDI inputs so I am just running my three HMDI devices into the TV and sending one digital signal out to AUX 1 on the 4000. Can now tune to any of the device inputs with my Logitech remote Hamony One. Don't think I'm loosing any audio quality this way and am not needing any of the 4000's HMDI inputs. Let me know what you think. Now I wonder if the extra HMDI inputs on the 4100 are of any value to me and is it worth the money to upgrade with only the improved audio codecs and the 2 wireless speaker outputs in the deal?


----------



## Chrys7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vulcan33* /forum/post/17661525
> 
> 
> Was thinking about getting the new 4100 but my 58" Panasonic V10 already
> 
> has 4 HMDI inputs so I am just running my three HMDI devices into the TV and sending one digital signal out to AUX 1 on the 4000. Can now tune to any of the device inputs with my Logitech remote Hamony One. Don't think I'm loosing any audio quality this way and am not needing any of the 4000's HMDI inputs. Let me know what you think. Now I wonder if the extra HMDI inputs on the 4100 are of any value to me and is it worth the money to upgrade with only the improved audio codecs and the 2 wireless speaker outputs in the deal?



This is how id like to set mine up as well run all to 58 Sammy then one DA cable to 4000.


----------



## HALDOL808

I've been waiting for the release of these ysp 4100 but nothing shows up for sale anywhere. 5100 either? Still waiting


----------



## jm_etue

Any retailers listing this yet?


----------



## HALDOL808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jm_etue* /forum/post/17679074
> 
> 
> Any retailers listing this yet?



Can't understand that Yamaha releases a 4100 and then with only a month and a half later releases the 5100, AND NO 4100 selling in the US? Just don't get it...


----------



## frostylou

 http://www.akihabaranews.com/en/news...ck+Review.html


----------



## Jithtproject

Still no news about 4100/5100 in USA?


----------



## Jithtproject

No news about YSP @ CES.


----------



## XBob360

Argh. I'm checking daily to find out more about the YSP 5100. It is the perfect solution to my current setup. I just got a 55" Sammy LED 8000 series and left exactly 8.5" clearance from the bottom of the TV to the stand it is mounted over top of.


I was hoping would bring us US release dates & pricing. Technically it doesn't begin until tomorrow and Yamaha is listed on the booth guide. Fingers crossed we get some solid information.


There is a single HDMI cable just waiting for the YSP.


----------



## Red_Six

Tell me about it. I have had Google Alert set up with YSP 4100 for the last two months. Nothing here in the US yet.


----------



## XBob360

Still nothing? Even with CES wrapping up and the fact that Yamaha rented a booth...


----------



## XBob360

Looks like it is finally listed on the Yamaha.com page. I'm new here, so, I'm not allowed to post links. But, check out Yamaha.com follow this breadcrumb trail: YEC / Products / Digital Sound Projectors / and click "See All Products >" in the bottom right.


There you have it. We're getting there. Yamaha needs to improve their marketing team... product announcements should not be made like this. Especially not after they had the chance to show it off at CES.


Anyone see it for sale yet?


----------



## XBob360

Maybe I can post a link now:

YSP 5100 @ Amazon 


When it goes on sale/in stock. Please save me one.


Thanks!


----------



## MUGEN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XBob360* /forum/post/17932694
> 
> 
> Maybe I can post a link now:
> 
> YSP 5100 @ Amazon
> 
> 
> When it goes on sale/in stock. Please save me one.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



About time







Looks like both the 5100 and 4100 will be out this month.
YSP-5100 Official page MSRP $2,200 
YSP-4100 Official page MSRp $1,900 

Press Release


----------



## frostylou

 http://whathifi.com/Review/Yamaha-YSP-4100/


----------



## XBob360

Good find, thanks for the link. Looking forward to a more detailed/technical review for the 4100 & 5100 units.


----------



## huskylord

and another link

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/19/y...ars-ship-this/


----------



## Chrys7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huskylord* /forum/post/17956901
> 
> 
> and another link
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/19/y...ars-ship-this/



Cool I was about to post this.


----------



## frostylou

Well all..they are out. Seeing them on Amazon. Ebay, and my Frys just got in the 4100. Has anybody gotten one or heard it yet?


Just wondering how they sound with the improvemnts that were made. Especially the 5100


----------



## XBob360

I hope to post one soon. I have to wrap up a hefty dose of freelance work before I can justify the purchase, but, I expect to have one setup by the first week in March.


I'm also very interested in seeing a meaningful review (not that "quick" review from Akihabara or whatever it was).


----------



## jdawg131

I ordered one from Vanns, but as I soon as I got it, it went into a crate and is on its way to Germany. Hopefully, I'll have it setup sometime in March. I'm really surprised that there have been very, very few impressions or reviews of the 4100/5100 models.


----------



## XBob360

Just ordered my YSP-5100 from AbesOfMaine.com... it was $1450! It looks like they took it off their site this morning... I guess they ran out of the limited quantity YSP-5100 at that price point. The 4100 is still up though at a staggering $1299.


----------



## TheTruthTTT

Once you guys get the new line of YSPs hooked up, tell me if they are a big leap from the ysp-4000


----------



## jdawg131




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XBob360* /forum/post/18092733
> 
> 
> Just ordered my YSP-5100 from AbesOfMaine.com... it was $1450! It looks like they took it off their site this morning... I guess they ran out of the limited quantity YSP-5100 at that price point. The 4100 is still up though at a staggering $1299.



Wow. I thought that I got a deal at $1,700 from Vanns.


I was going to send Vanns an email, but noticed that Abes of Maine is not an authorized Yamaha dealer. Bummer...


----------



## jayjay33

This is my first post so I apologize for any newbieness. I setup my YSP-4100 yesterday and it sounds very good to me. I've never listened to the previous models but this one sounds very nice.


I do have some questions for the forum.


What is the best way to setup the YSP-4100 with my tv, blu ray, and fios receiver? Should i hook everything up through hdmi into the Yamaha and then out to my tv (PN63B590). Or should everything go through the TV and then just sound out to the Yamaha.


Also, I bought a Polk PSW505 to go with the sound projector but I cant seem to get it to work. I have one subwoofer cable connecting the sound projector to the subwoofer. Any idea on how to hook this sucker up.


This is my first ever sound system home theater setup so any help would be appreciated. I also bought a harmony one remote to control everything but havent had a chance to even open the box.


----------



## MUGEN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayjay33* /forum/post/18124822
> 
> 
> This is my first post so I apologize for any newbieness. I setup my YSP-4100 yesterday and it sounds very good to me. I've never listened to the previous models but this one sounds very nice.
> 
> 
> I do have some questions for the forum.
> 
> 
> What is the best way to setup the YSP-4100 with my tv, blu ray, and fios receiver? Should i hook everything up through hdmi into the Yamaha and then out to my tv (PN63B590). Or should everything go through the TV and then just sound out to the Yamaha.
> 
> 
> Also, I bought a Polk PSW505 to go with the sound projector but I cant seem to get it to work. I have one subwoofer cable connecting the sound projector to the subwoofer. Any idea on how to hook this sucker up.
> 
> 
> This is my first ever sound system home theater setup so any help would be appreciated. I also bought a harmony one remote to control everything but havent had a chance to even open the box.



1. Hook up everything to the yamaha first then use the HDMI out to the tv.

2. In the menus of the yamaha you should find sound menu_swfr set_bass out and set that to swfr(menus might be different on the ysp-4100 vs ysp-1).


----------



## jayjay33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MUGEN* /forum/post/18125943
> 
> 
> 1. Hook up everything to the yamaha first then use the HDMI out to the tv.
> 
> 2. In the menus of the yamaha you should find sound menu_swfr set_bass out and set that to swfr(menus might be different on the ysp-4100 vs ysp-1).



Can you please explain why hooking everything up to the yamaha via hdmi is the way to go.


I got the subwoofer to work now. Thanks


----------



## MUGEN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayjay33* /forum/post/18126241
> 
> 
> Can you please explain why hooking everything up to the yamaha via hdmi is the way to go.
> 
> 
> I got the subwoofer to work now. Thanks



Your tv only has optical out which only supports 2ch PCM and 2.0/5.1 dolby digital. To take full advantage of your AV components you need to hook them up to the yamaha via HDMI.


----------



## XBob360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdawg131* /forum/post/18114368
> 
> 
> Wow. I thought that I got a deal at $1,700 from Vanns.
> 
> 
> I was going to send Vanns an email, but noticed that Abes of Maine is not an authorized Yamaha dealer. Bummer...



Yeah, that is true... it definitely was a consideration I had to balance before buying it. But* they offer a pretty comprehensive 3 year warranty (matching Yamaha's) that is highly rated and their BBB certification is pretty high as well. Take it for what it's worth, but $800 off isn't too bad. Even with a new Blu Ray player, subwoofer and shipping added to the order and I still came in well under the MSRP.


As for the connectivity issues - one of the major benefits to the YSP series is the fact that you no longer need a receiver. Take advantage of this! Your TV can't decode most of the advanced audio formats that the new YSP's can. Sending any signal through the TV, then into the YSP will reduce the potential of all components. Even something as simple as a standard DVD player, plugged into the TV directly and bypassing the YSP would sacrifice the native upscale/upconvert abilities.


----------



## jayjay33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MUGEN* /forum/post/18131453
> 
> 
> Your tv only has optical out which only supports 2ch PCM and 2.0/5.1 dolby digital. To take full advantage of your AV components you need to hook them up to the yamaha via HDMI.



Thanks for your help Mugen. You too xbob360. Everything works well and sounds great.


----------



## curtisf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XBob360* /forum/post/18092733
> 
> 
> Just ordered my YSP-5100 from AbesOfMaine.com... it was $1450! It looks like they took it off their site this morning... I guess they ran out of the limited quantity YSP-5100 at that price point. The 4100 is still up though at a staggering $1299.



I bought a new 4100 from an eBay for $1079 (5100s were selling for $1232 but the unit is too big for my stand). I received it yesterday (only took 3 days!), and it is works great. I also registered it at the Yamaha website, since the seller said it was covered under warranty.


The included wireless subwoofer module and wireless iPod/iPhone adapters are nice. I still think Yamaha should have made these optional accessories and lowered the msrp, so more people could afford it.


I'm trying to decide if PCM or Bitstream is the best way to send signals to the 4100. The 4100 only displays "PCM" and the number of speakers when processing PCM. When processing bitstream, the 4100 will display the appropriate decoder (ie. Dolby Digital, TrueHD, etc.) which is nice. Any suggestions?


----------



## TheTruthTTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtisf* /forum/post/18148094
> 
> 
> I bought a new 4100 from an eBay for $1079 (5100s were selling for $1232 but the unit is too big for my stand). I received it yesterday (only took 3 days!), and it is works great. I also registered it at the Yamaha website, since the seller said it was covered under warranty.
> 
> 
> The included wireless subwoofer module and wireless iPod/iPhone adapters are nice. I still think Yamaha should have made these optional accessories and lowered the msrp, so more people could afford it.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide if PCM or Bitstream is the best way to send signals to the 4100. The 4100 only displays "PCM" and the number of speakers when processing PCM. When processing bitstream, the 4100 will display the appropriate decoder (ie. Dolby Digital, TrueHD, etc.) which is nice. Any suggestions?



Dang that's cheap. I was checking ebay all week everyday and didn't see any of those listings. I think you mean the 4000 for $1079 and and 4100 for $1232


Here's a YSP-4100 for $1250
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...&_nkw=ysp-4100 


and YSP-5100 for $1698.50
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...&_nkw=ysp-5100


----------



## curtisf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheTruthTTT* /forum/post/18148904
> 
> 
> Dang that's cheap. I was checking ebay all week everyday and didn't see any of those listings. I think you mean the 4000 for $1079 and and 4100 for $1232
> 
> 
> Here's a YSP-4100 for $1250
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...&_nkw=ysp-4100
> 
> 
> and YSP-5100 for $1698.50
> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...&_nkw=ysp-5100



The seller I bought my YSP from listed the units as "YSP-4100BL" and "YSP-5100BL", which didn't show up in the Ebay search results when looking for "YSP-4100" or "YSP-5100" (which was strange). My unit says "YSP-4100" on the front and it plays Dolby True HD. Does that sound like a 4000?


----------



## don.juan

4100 or 5100?


which one to get? I have a 46'' LCD, so neither one is a perfect match therefore size is not an argument for me. Technically, why should I get one over the other???


----------



## TheTruthTTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *don.juan* /forum/post/18151904
> 
> 
> 4100 or 5100?
> 
> 
> which one to get? I have a 46'' LCD, so neither one is a perfect match therefore size is not an argument for me. Technically, why should I get one over the other???



The 5100 has 2 tweeters and the 4100 doesn't. I guess go for that, you may want to pay more. I don't know though, no one bought more then one model besides Davyo. We need some of his words of wisdom here.


----------



## Siggy98

I would like to wall mount a 46'' XBR 5 with a ysp-4100 below it. It will be a few months from now in a new apartment. If I ran hdmi cables through the wall (1 hdmi from the cabinet to the ysp-4100 after a hdmi switched, and 1 through wall hdmi from the unit to the tv)and had AC outlets moved, would there be any way to completely conceal the wires? Thanks!


----------



## TheTruthTTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Siggy98* /forum/post/18177370
> 
> 
> I would like to wall mount a 46'' XBR 5 with a ysp-4100 below it. It will be a few months from now in a new apartment. If I ran hdmi cables through the wall (1 hdmi from the cabinet to the ysp-4100 after a hdmi switched, and 1 through wall hdmi from the unit to the tv)and had AC outlets moved, would there be any way to completely conceal the wires? Thanks!



If you run wires through the walls, pretty sure theres a lot of way to conceal the wires.


Anyway, anyone noticed the difference between the models yet?


----------



## don.juan

Is there any new review on the YSP-4100 and/or the YSP-5100?


----------



## curtisf

I finally got around to setting up and calibrating my YSP-4100. Comparing it to my Lexicon/NHT system in the A/V room, I was absolutely amazed at the sound quality of the new sound projector. Of course it didn't match the quality of the 7.1 Lexicon system, but for running no wires and easy hookup (~30 min), it is a good piece of hardware from Yamaha. Yes - it does require a sub (I'm using an M&K sub) and a square or rectangular room with few/no obstructions, but it is not extremely picky about that. The room I have installed in is rectangular, but also with an opening on one wall into another the room and it works incredibly.


Played "UP" and "This Is It" in DTS-HD Master Audio and it is amazing to hear the spaciousness and realism this bad boy projects. It really does sound like 7.1 if you sit in area where the calibration microphone was setup. The unit has memory to store many different configurations, so I am wondering if it's possible to do multiple calibrations in various seating positions. Center channel dialogue clarity is excellent.


I haven't tried the included wireless yAired subwoofer module and wireless iPod/iPhone adapter yet.


At $1900 MSRP this is a not a cheap piece of hardware, but you can find deals if you look around. TigerDirect is an authorized dealer and is having 15% Bing cashback today. The YSP-4100 is $1444.95 shipped free and no tax.


----------



## MUGEN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtisf* /forum/post/18198209
> 
> 
> The unit has memory to store many different configurations, so I am wondering if it's possible to do multiple calibrations in various seating positions.



Yep you can have 3 or 4 saved settings which works with anything changed. I found a +4.0 BASS on both L+R Beam tones makes my YSP-1 sound better. I had to calibrate my YSP-1 the old fashion way with a radio shack db meter.


----------



## curtisf

Some more quick thoughts:

- The HDMI "pass through" (CEC) works for video and audio. This is nice for watching the news without having to turn on the YSP.

- The default surround mode is "5 beam Plus 2" which means that all 5.1 signals get matrixed up to 7.1. However, I think for certain sources, the "5 beam" works better, because the surround sound is more defined.

- The wireless iPod works great with my iPhone 3G. It allows you to play music from about 70ft, and it also controls the volume. I think the iPhone works better than my Logitech Duet controller. I wish Yamaha integrated mutiple zones into the YSP.


----------



## foxdie

Would pairing a ysp-5100 with a definitivee technology supercube II be overkill?


----------



## MUGEN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foxdie* /forum/post/18282942
> 
> 
> Would pairing a ysp-5100 with a definitivee technology supercube II be overkill?



I've had that same sub hooked up to my ysp-1 for the past 5-6 years. The 8" sub just doesn't cut it and the 14" would of been a better choice but for that price I would go with another brand's 12".


----------



## jdawg131

I finally got my YSP-4100 hooked up last night. Unfortunately, I'm running into an issues with getting ti to recognize my Velodyne Impact 10 sub. When I run the auto setup it can't find the sub and when the test is done, under subwoofer, it says Not Applicable. My YSP-3000 recognizes the Impact Mini without issue. I'm using the Y-adapter like Velodyne says to use and the cables are plugged into the correct slots. Please help...


----------



## MUGEN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdawg131* /forum/post/18345949
> 
> 
> I finally got my YSP-4100 hooked up last night. Unfortunately, I'm running into an issues with getting ti to recognize my Velodyne Impact 10 sub. When I run the auto setup it can't find the sub and when the test is done, under subwoofer, it says Not Applicable. My YSP-3000 recognizes the Impact Mini without issue. I'm using the Y-adapter like Velodyne says to use and the cables are plugged into the correct slots. Please help...



Try setting the sub up manually in the menus of the yamaha. In the menus you should find sound menu_swfr set_bass out and set that to swfr(menus might be different on the ysp-4100 vs ysp-1) then set up distance and crossover(recommend 100hz). Use the yamaha sound test to see if worked.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdawg131* /forum/post/18345949
> 
> 
> I finally got my YSP-4100 hooked up last night. Unfortunately, I'm running into an issues with getting ti to recognize my Velodyne Impact 10 sub. When I run the auto setup it can't find the sub and when the test is done, under subwoofer, it says Not Applicable. My YSP-3000 recognizes the Impact Mini without issue. I'm using the Y-adapter like Velodyne says to use and the cables are plugged into the correct slots. Please help...



What is the Impact 10 sub gain (volume) set at? Try turning up the sub gain some and also check Bass Output is set to "Subwoofer".


----------



## jdawg131

I brought my Impact Mini downstairs and the YSP-4100 found it without issue. There's something wrong with my brand new Impact 10. I've sent Velodyne an email.


----------



## atpparts

Got a question maybe somebody can answer.


The STB controller works well for the mute, volume, and turning off the TV, STB, and YSP-4100 all at once with one button.

When I turn on the system with the STB controller, it does not turn on the YSP-4100.

I have to do it with the Yamaha contoller and when it first comes on it is at HDMI1 and then defaults to the TV imput.

The annoying part is having set it back to HDMI1.

Do all of them do this or do I have something not set correctly?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpparts* /forum/post/18382828
> 
> 
> Got a question maybe somebody can answer.
> 
> 
> I have to do it with the Yamaha contoller and when it *first comes on it is at HDMI1 and then defaults to the TV imput*.
> 
> The annoying part is having set it back to HDMI1.
> 
> Do all of them do this or do I have something not set correctly?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Check Tv HDMI-CEC setting and see if that is turned ON. If so turn that to OFF (model HDMI-CEC names are: Samsung - Anynet+, Panasonic - Viera Link, Sharp - Aqous Link, Sony - Bravia Link).


----------



## atpparts

JChin,


Thanks, I tried that but all it did was completely disable the STB remote from working on the YSP-4100.

I read completely through the manual and can not find anything on setting the default output.

For some reason when I first turn on the YSP-4100 it will be on HDMI1 and then defaults to TV output.

It even fights me a little and I have to switch to HDMI1 two, sometimes three times before it will stay on HDMI1.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpparts* /forum/post/18398435
> 
> 
> JChin,
> 
> 
> Thanks, I tried that but all it did was completely disable the STB remote from working on the YSP-4100.
> 
> I read completely through the manual and can not find anything on setting the default output.
> 
> For some reason when I first turn on the YSP-4100 it will be on HDMI1 and then defaults to TV output.
> 
> It even fights me a little and I have to switch to HDMI1 two, sometimes three times before it will stay on HDMI1.



So turning OFF the HDMI-CEC in the menu of your TV didn't solve the problem? Normally this would solve the default to TV Input mode from HDMI Input.


Try turning OFF the HDMI-CEC setting in the TV menu and turning ON the HDMI-CEC in the YSP-4100 menu.


----------



## atpparts

JChin


I tried different combos of CEC on and off and it just disables the STB remote.

I have an email into Yamaha to see what they think.

They may not even consider it an issue, but it is real annoying that I have to fight with it to select the HDMI1 imput each time I turn it on


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpparts* /forum/post/18404199
> 
> 
> JChin
> 
> 
> I tried different combos of CEC on and off and it just disables the STB remote.
> 
> I have an email into Yamaha to see what they think.
> 
> They may not even consider it an issue, but it is real annoying that I have to fight with it to select the HDMI1 imput each time I turn it on



Yea I hear you, it is a PITA.

HDMI-CEC is a good feature if it works well with other components.

I personally did away with the HDMI-CEC and got a Harmony remote.

You may want to consider a unverisal remote like Harmony if Yamaha doesn't have an answer.


----------



## atpparts

Below is the reply from Yamaha, good answer.

In essence, when my TV senses the YSP, it is telling it to switch to the TV imput, which is odd.

Will have to look into a Harmony remote, hate the idea of relearning all the command locations after years of the same type of STB remote throughout the house.



Thank you for your inquiry regarding the Yamaha YSP-4100 digital sound projector.


We understand the information that you are looking for. This Yamaha product is designed to react to the CEC information that may be passed from TV or other source to the unit. The YSP-4100 does not have any control over the information that is sent to it. In short you can disable the HDMI control in the YSP and then it will not react to the commands - or you can leave it on and make the needed connections changes based on how the YSP reacts to the input commands from the TV.


If you have any further questions and/or concerns please contact us at 1-800-292-2982, wait for the prompts, and select option 7. We are available Monday through Friday from 8am to 4pm Pacific Time.


If you should call please be sure to reference the case number on this e-mail.


----------



## amitamin79

Hi all,


Can this soundbar do HDMI 1.4? If not, any ideas on how I can use this with a receiver capable of doing HDMI 1.4 on a 3D enabled TV? The HDMI 1.4 receivers will be out in May, so am wondering if its possible to get the sound through the soundbar while also viewing 3D tv

Thanks


----------



## Bambooben




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amitamin79* /forum/post/18541655
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Can this soundbar do HDMI 1.4? If not, any ideas on how I can use this with a receiver capable of doing HDMI 1.4 on a 3D enabled TV? The HDMI 1.4 receivers will be out in May, so am wondering if its possible to get the sound through the soundbar while also viewing 3D tv
> 
> Thanks



I posted a thread about this a few weeks ago and didn't get any help:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1239202 


Guess we will just have to wait a few months and see what gets released.


----------



## frostylou

Hi guys,

Here I am, one of the local YSP 'experts'...and I need help.







I just got the YSP 5100. Got eveything hooked up , but the subwoofer is not working. I have the Sub set correctly in the menu (sub not front) . Right corssover, and have it turned up. Fot the life of me, I dont understand why I am net getting any suboofer. I even tried a different sub, to make sure it was not the sub. Nothing in the other one as well. Any ideas why it is not reading the subwoofer??


Any suggestions would be appreciated. This never happened with either of my previous yps.. the ysp1 or ysp 4000


----------



## anxiousone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frostylou* /forum/post/18633222
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Here I am, one of the local YSP 'experts'...and I need help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the YSP 5100. Got eveything hooked up , but the subwoofer is not working.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. This never happened with either of my previous yps.. the ysp1 or ysp 4000




Are you using the wireless sub accessory or connecting directly? I am no expert as the YSP-5100 is my first (which i got a few weeks ago and am loving!). I have it paired with a YST-RSW300 wirelessly at a distance of 18ft approx. and it works just fine - i used the intellibeam setup and it was automatic - haven't had to manually go into setup yet for anything....


----------



## jyupitt

Hi guys,

Just got my 4100 mounted and hooked up. Currently running comcast digital HD box to it via hdmi. I noticed the display shows Dolby digital as well as PLiix. The program itself is DD 5.1, is this because it's decoding 5 channels into 7 using PLiiX? I read in the manual that the default for this sound bar is 7 channels.


Thanks!


----------



## frostylou




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anxiousone* /forum/post/18671741
> 
> 
> Are you using the wireless sub accessory or connecting directly? I am no expert as the YSP-5100 is my first (which i got a few weeks ago and am loving!). I have it paired with a YST-RSW300 wirelessly at a distance of 18ft approx. and it works just fine - i used the intellibeam setup and it was automatic - haven't had to manually go into setup yet for anything....



Thx Anxiousone. It turns out it was defective. The subwoofer connection was bad. Getting a replacement sent ..


----------



## jyupitt

Can you use the yamaha remote to control lutron ir dimmers? Thanks.


----------



## dudae

I think the most annoying thing when watching TV is the loud commercials and the different sound levels when gong from channel to channel. I know a lot of manufactures claim to have features in place to mediate this, but to be honest with you I haven't come across one that works well.


Yamaha is boasting the UniVolume keeps volume during TV programs and commercials at the same level with the 4100 and 5100. My question is how well does it work?

















Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jscifres

I just bought my YSP-4100 a month ago and had it all set up and working just fine until a couple of days ago, the front panel display is no longer working. I can't find any display button on the remote which might have turned it off, and the on screen menu doesn't change anything but the dimmer on the display.


Has anyone else had a problem with the LCD display not working? Is there a button somewhere which my kids can find, but I can't???? Or is this just a faulty unit?


Thanks!


----------



## MUGEN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jscifres* /forum/post/18875376
> 
> 
> I just bought my YSP-4100 a month ago and had it all set up and working just fine until a couple of days ago, the front panel display is no longer working. I can't find any display button on the remote which might have turned it off, and the on screen menu doesn't change anything but the dimmer on the display.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had a problem with the LCD display not working? Is there a button somewhere which my kids can find, but I can't???? Or is this just a faulty unit?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Nope. It should turn on when you press buttons no matter what settings you have in the display menu. Try a factory reset(look in manual) just for fun before having it replaced.


----------



## jscifres

Thanks. Factory reset didn't do anything. Looks like I got a bad one. I'm contacting the dealer and Yamaha about the warranty.


----------



## cloken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amitamin79* /forum/post/18541655
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Can this soundbar do HDMI 1.4? If not, any ideas on how I can use this with a receiver capable of doing HDMI 1.4 on a 3D enabled TV? The HDMI 1.4 receivers will be out in May, so am wondering if its possible to get the sound through the soundbar while also viewing 3D tv
> 
> Thanks



As of early July, there is a new firmware update v7.03

that enables 3D and ARC on the YSP-5100 and on the YSP-4100.


----------



## nenito2k

i read about that too in the S400 model....


how can we do the update? i can't find anything regarding the procedure


----------



## curtisf

Go to this Yamaha website and download the instructions and firmware.
Yamaha


----------



## pan1958

hi from denmark

i got the same problem as you got:

a month ago I received an ysp-5100 with no display working; it was replaced and then suddently yesterday I had the problem again

i talked to the guy who repaired the first one; and he said, that he hadnt the problem when he got it send to him !


I write to ask you if you solved the problem (is it me who dont know how to operate the ysp; or is it a firmware update or what?)


----------



## don.juan

Could someone enlighten me if the YSP-4100/5100 only accepts an IPOD...or could it accept a different player (MP3 Player from creative for example)?


----------



## jscifres




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pan1958* /forum/post/18913915
> 
> 
> hi from denmark
> 
> i got the same problem as you got:
> 
> a month ago I received an ysp-5100 with no display working; it was replaced and then suddently yesterday I had the problem again
> 
> i talked to the guy who repaired the first one; and he said, that he hadnt the problem when he got it send to him !
> 
> 
> I write to ask you if you solved the problem (is it me who dont know how to operate the ysp; or is it a firmware update or what?)



I have not resolved the issue yet because shortly after I wrote to the forum, the display miraculously began to work again. But, that was fairly short lived and it is now broken again. I did talk directly with Yamaha's tech support at the time and they said it is a defect and I should take it in to the nearest service center. I sure wish I hadn't bought this unit from an online store and instead and picked it up for a few hundred dollars more at Fry's or Best Buy, because it would have been returned long ago!


-John


----------



## nicchs

Having a problem with video being displayed on my TV from my YSP 4100.


Have a STB and PS3 connected to my TV. Using a HDMI switch to switch between STB and PS3. Switch was used because the area where TV is mounted only has one hdmi cable.


Hooked the hdmi cable coming from wall into HDMI 1 IN and hooked another from HDMI OUT into my TV.


Sound is being outputted fine through the YSP 4100 but video is choppy. I constantly get "detecting" on my Westinghouse TV with intermittment snippets of video.


Removed sounbar from setup and everything works fine.


Upgraded the firmware and still have the issue. Any suggestions?


UPDATE: Called Yamaha support, what a waste of time. Taken in for service........


----------



## darkeyes909

It is not unusual for multiple hdmi switches to have problems with each other. If that is the case, please let us know, or if the serviced unit fixes the issue.

Thanks


----------



## nicchs

Ordered 3 new HDMI cables from Monoprice so i can eliminate switch. Will fish new cables to one i already fished. Soundbar still in service. Will update soundbar comes back and is hooked to newly fished cables.


----------



## nicchs

The problem is with the YSP 4100 and the westinghouse TV (VK-42F240S) i have! 4100 works fine with the Panasonic and Vizio TV's i have. No problems when i hook my STB and PS3 to the westinghouse. As soon as i put the soundbar in between the video on Westinghouse is choppy.


----------



## patatorz

Hello, I use a YSP 5100 since few days. I have a question cocnerning the Stereo button (I hope it's the same remote between the 4100 and 5100). Sometime I choose stereo (for tv or music). In order to come back to 5beam I need to select "Surround", a DSP effect and after choose "OFF" for DSP effect.


Did somebody find an easier way to come back from strereo to 5 beam ?


Previously I used a YSP 4000 and it was nice to select on the remote the number of beams (5, 3, ST +3, St). Now with the 5100 the only solution to choose different beams configurations is to go throught the menu and different choice. Do you know if there is an easier way to change the beam configuration ?


Best regards


----------



## patatorz

Just a little up !!!!


----------



## zoey67

Anyone in So ca want to sell their 4100 or 5100 send me a PM


----------



## don.juan

Just received my 5100 today...1070 euros + 5 euros to ship it from Austria to Portugal...!


----------



## don.juan

Albeit having read several topics on the issue, I'm still not sure either to use bitstream ou PCM Liner on the PS3. It is connected to the YSP via HDMI and the YSP - 5100 is also connected via HDMI to my LCD. It is one of the latest PS3 - SLIM 320GB with the last firmware. Any suggestions? (and why?)


----------



## Sybaris

Has anyone ever gotten the message, "Can't Change!" on their YSP display when they try to change the volume?


I have a satellite receiver and bluray player hooked up to HDMI 3&4 on the YSP. The HDMI out goes into my TV. If my TV is not on I can adjust the volume on the YSP. TV on and I get, Can't Change! and there is no sound out at all.


I've had it all connected like this for 7 months and it was fine until today. There is another person in the house who might have pushed a wrong button but they swear they didn't.


----------



## Sybaris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sybaris* /forum/post/19913376
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten the message, "Can't Change!" on their YSP display when they try to change the volume?
> 
> 
> I have a satellite receiver and bluray player hooked up to HDMI 3&4 on the YSP. The HDMI out goes into my TV. If my TV is not on I can adjust the volume on the YSP. TV on and I get, Can't Change! and there is no sound out at all.
> 
> 
> I've had it all connected like this for 7 months and it was fine until today. There is another person in the house who might have pushed a wrong button but they swear they didn't.



Fixed it.


I went into the YSP setup menu and switched HDMI Control off then on.


----------



## mechanicallion

while watching video from any source (stb, blu-ray, apple tv) there is an occasional loss of picture on the tv. any of the 4100/5100 owners having the same issue? i can't figure it out for the life of me as it's very random and you never know when it's going to happen.


----------



## patatorz

Hello, i use a 5100 since 6 months and I did not see this issue.


Best regards


----------



## don.juan

Anyone with the discrete codes for the YSP-5100?


----------



## patatorz

What are The discrete codes ?


----------



## tmm0f5

Hey All,


Thanks in advance for any help. I have an ASRock Vision 3D (with BluRay) that was connected to a Sony 60" LED and worked perfectly with the included PowerDVD package for playing BluRays. Now I have hooked up my 5100 hooked up (all via HDMI) and now PowerDVD tells me that my display cannot support playing BluRays.


Any thoughts on what I have to do? Streamed movies work just fine.


Thanks,

Tim


----------



## patatorz

Hello, does The 4100 has a chip to upscale video ? If yes, Is it possible to passthrough this chip (because The BD player can have a better chip for upscaling) ?


----------



## sprelligosi

Yamaha ysp-4100.


Has anybody been able to update the firmware with an ipod or computer.

I dont´t own a DVD or CD player. I have a PS3 and i cant update it via the HDMI input, it needs to be coax or optical.


----------



## askjeffro

Its been a couple years since this has come out. Any word of a YSP-4200 (successor) coming this summer?


----------



## Chrys7

5100 was the last version I heard of have not really looked into an upgrade as my 4100 is still kicking strong.


----------



## askjeffro

I emailed Yamaha and asked, will post the answer assuming I get one.


----------



## askjeffro

Here is the response I got for anyone else searching:



> Quote:
> Jeff,
> 
> 
> Thank you for you rinquiry regarding Yamaha product. At this point there hasn't been any mention of a replacement unit. The YSP-4100 has been out for a couple years and historically we replace models every year or two. But with that said there still hasn't been any announcements yet.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> The Yamaha Customer Support Team



Take it for what you will... Prompt professional response, quite nice.


----------



## YeuEmMaiMai




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mechanicallion* /forum/post/19974650
> 
> 
> while watching video from any source (stb, blu-ray, apple tv) there is an occasional loss of picture on the tv. any of the 4100/5100 owners having the same issue? i can't figure it out for the life of me as it's very random and you never know when it's going to happen.



Most likely issue with HDMI handsake being interrupted. I have issues with my PS3 and Xbox and my LG3230 if I try to use 1080p 60. 1080p /24 and below play just fine though.


----------



## patatorz

Hello, would somebody know if it is possible to unable the 1080p upscale for the SD sources ?


Best regards


----------



## caper_1

had anyone had problems with the wireless subwoofer FM receiver shutting off ?? i am asking for a friend


----------



## rogerg10

Hi


Ive got exactly the same problem with connecting a yamaha sub to the ysp-4100, just cant get it to work. Ive gone through the menus and added the sub manually, however when i run the auto setup it just states "Subwoofer not available"


Driving me nuts as its only 1 wire!!


HELP!!!


----------

